# Halloween Camp food



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

We're Halloween campers. But we never cook Halloween food. It's our last campout of the year so we just cook up stew, chili and saurkraut & brats. Nice hearty warm meals. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

No you are Help, we could do the chili and stew, Just call it something else for the kiddos. thanks for the input.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Could make mummy fingers with hot dogs and cresent rolls. Either roast them on the grill or grill them over the fire on sticks. 

In this thread cute smores idea.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/116826-2012-halloween-party-menus.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

How about a good Turtle Burger, LOL









Not very creepy but its bound to get some "Ewwww, Yuck" heres the link http://doitandhow.com/2011/page/89/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

How about a good Turtle Burger, LOL

View attachment 118405


Not very creepy but its bound to get some "Ewwww, Yuck" heres the link http://doitandhow.com/2011/page/89/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry my computer glitched out on me and I wound up double posting


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

pumpkinpie said:


> Sorry my computer glitched out on me and I wound up double posting


I see bacon there, so it's not only OK, it's encouraged.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

How about ribs?


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will take the ribs a step further and add a fleshy skull wrapped in bacon with turkey legs to match the arms and femurs on a silver plate tucked under some fresh lettuce.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice touch, Ghost Host!!!

Or how about Boo Burgers?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow these are good thanks for posting looks yummy


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Something I've always wanted to try while camping is making kettle corn. That would be a yummy treat. I've seen it it passed out in the treat bags that are shaped like hands.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Its official Hollie H, you have the best food ideas that I've seen yet! Better than most cooking magazines you see at the grocery store, in the fall, while standing in the checkout line.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

These are adorable. Not sure everyone would like deviled eggs but the look simple.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Texas Red Chili (that's meat and sauce.. no beans) served in bowls with oculars and other skull type land marks sculpted on them like inverted skull caps... serve it with ribs as shown above.. and maybe corn bread with a little red food color... just drop the batter in odd shapes in the dutch oven and don't tell any one.. they likely won't even ask what is on the platter.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

You are so sweet, Ghost Host. Every time I read your name, I read it a la Haunted Mansion. "I am your host. Your...Ghost Host."

Here is another idea. You could skewer meatballs and roast them over the fire and serve with marinara sauce


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

[h=2][/h] oh oh and oh... a tub for bobbing for Apples... One of my childhood Halloween party memories.. This some how landed on another thread when I hit submit (thank you FireFox) but it worked there to​


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://thestir.cafemom.com/food_par...source=facebook&utm_content=halloween_fanpage
i want some not really a camp food but its halloween'ish


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> You are so sweet, Ghost Host. Every time I read your name, I read it a la Haunted Mansion. "I am your host. Your...Ghost Host."
> 
> Here is another idea. You could skewer meatballs and roast them over the fire and serve with marinara sauce



this looks yummy thanks


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

terri73 said:


> These are adorable. Not sure everyone would like deviled eggs but the look simple.


 looks good, could dye the egg white or just the yoke mmmm


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hollie H said:


> Nice touch, Ghost Host!!!
> 
> Or how about Boo Burgers?


Cute! I like this idea. 
___________________________________________________________

SMore's made with Reeses Cups









Halloween Smore's









Halloween Chex Mix



















Monster Munch
1 box (7 oz) caramel popcorn-nut mixture
2 Tbsp semisweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup candy corn
1/2 cup Reese’s Pieces candies
1 cup Halloween gummy candies (worms, spiders and such)

1. Spread popcorn mix on a baking sheet. Melt chocolate; spoon into a small ziptop bag. Snip a tip off 1 corner of bag; drizzle over popcorn. Refrigerate to set.
2. Mix popcorn mixture with remaining ingredients. Serve in paper cups.


Pumpkin Chili


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witches Baked Potato









Monster Nachos


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

these are great thank you


----------

